# What is this? (plant id)



## Fernando (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry for the picture Quality. This was forwarded to me from another cell phone.

This grows in this persons front yard. Is this a safe weed?


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Apr 5, 2011)

It almost looks like clover. The pics kinda blurry. Here is what we use: http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/weeds_intro.html
I think I might have gotten that link from another forum member. I hope it helps.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like black medic, but can't really tell for sure. Either burr clover, which grows sort of low to the ground, or black medic, which grows more upright. Both are edible.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 5, 2011)

k thanks!!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like the clover i have growing in my yard and they have the little yellow flower growing from them. My Sulcata loves them especially if they are wet.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 5, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> It looks like the clover i have growing in my yard and they have the little yellow flower growing from them. My Sulcata loves them especially if they are wet.



Mine won't eat them for some reason. My friend's sullie will. He pulls the weeds from they yard and puts them in the enclosure and his tort gets his fill. 

I can't figure for the life of me why Andy won't eat Cactus some weeds like other torts. 

I even once tried tempting him with a strawberry...nope. He won't even try a rose petal.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 5, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the clover i have growing in my yard and they have the little yellow flower growing from them. My Sulcata loves them especially if they are wet.
> ...




The new hatchling I just got is very picky as well, as of right now he wont touch cactus or a lot of the greens. He loves the tops of dandelions and certain grass. I am hoping as he gets bigger he will start to eat a wider variety. I am waiting on Mazuri and I truly hope he will like that.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 5, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > dalano73 said:
> ...




Yeah It's not too often that you hear of hatchlings NOT liking MAZURI. I don't think you'll have a problem. I'll usually mix Mazuri with Grassland Tort food and he loves that too. I use it on Calcium days because it's easier to get a good amount and the tort won't even notice its layered with calcium.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 5, 2011)

My baby sulcata is eating this as we speak right now in my backyard!
He loves it, i move him and he keeps going back for more


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> It looks like the clover i have growing in my yard and they have the little yellow flower growing from them. My Sulcata loves them especially if they are wet.



Are the little yellow flowers trumpet shaped and about 3/4 to 1" long? If yes then that's oxalis. It looks like clover (I used to think it WAS clover), but its not. Its very high in oxalates and they should not eat it. The smaller they are the more serious this is.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 5, 2011)

Tom said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the clover i have growing in my yard and they have the little yellow flower growing from them. My Sulcata loves them especially if they are wet.
> ...



*I posted this on the thread for that very reason. I remember you mentioning this so I wanted to make sure this wasn't the one you are referring to. According to Yvonne this one is edible. Maybe dalano73 can post a picture of his if it's not the same one. *


----------



## Jacob (Apr 5, 2011)

It doesnt have any of the yellow stuff growing, in my backyard


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Apr 5, 2011)

The flowers look too small to be oxalis.

This is in our yard (right half of picture):





It's California Burclover (Medicago polymorpha)........It looks like your pic to me. It has little burrs that become a nuisance in the summer but most of our torts eat it without issue.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 5, 2011)

We have the same stuff here...it matches up perfectly to Burclover and Black medic! Yvonne and I nipped this one in the bud (no pun intended) almost a year ago...so I've been going with medic...all of my beasts (great and small) love it. I tasted it and it's a little tangy/spicy.



Az tortoise compound said:


> The flowers look too small to be oxalis.
> 
> This is in our yard (right half of picture):
> 
> ...



I like that yours is growing among the mallow...an all-time favorite for any tort!


----------

